# how long does teething last?



## thezinger (Nov 6, 2008)

so our kyah seems to have started teething. (15 weeks old now)

shes lost one of her smaller front teeth, and another is loose.

when she starts wimpering i give her a frozen towel, or she likes ice cubes too. 

anyways, im just wondering how long it lasts. shes gotten very noticeably bitey, which i understand, but im curious how long to expect?


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Usually teething will last until the 6th month...on or about.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Funny, my dog is 5 months and I haven't noticed hardly any teeth coming out. It looks like he does't even have all his baby teeth...


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Siren lost her last baby tooth the day she turned 6 months. She had all of her adult coming in at that time but they the canines weren't all the way in.


----------



## thezinger (Nov 6, 2008)

ok great to know. hope its not to painful for her.


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

Karloff will be six months at the end of December, and it looks as if he's done or almost done.


----------



## Botox (Feb 7, 2014)

*Toys*

Do certain types of toys help? My dog (13 weeks) is going through it right now.


----------

